# IF Mods France



## Rob Fisher (26/11/20)

IF mods is a lesser-known modder of the high-end mods... but the quality is awesome and they are very comfortable DNA 60 Mods. And they are really good looking! I have a feeling they are actually made in China and designed in France.

They are side-fire mods and the newer versions have a Micro USB port under the 510 disc for charging etc. They come with two 510 discs... one for 22mm with a ridge around the edge and the other disc is for 24mm atties and is flat.

I bought my first two were second hand and my 3rd one that just arrived came with all the goodies and one of those goodies are little plugs to pop into the Micro USB port which makes a lot of sense in case there is an atty leak.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/20)

Looks lovely Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> IF mods is a lesser-known modder of the high-end mods... but the quality is awesome and they are very comfortable DNA 60 Mods. And they are really good looking! I have a feeling they are actually made in China and designed in France.
> 
> They are side-fire mods and the newer versions have a Micro USB port under the 510 disc for charging etc. They come with two 510 discs... one for 22mm with a ridge around the edge and the other disc is for 24mm atties and is flat.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking mods. Can you take a pic of the charging port next time you take it apart please. I'm interested to see how they did it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/20)

Resistance said:


> Very nice looking mods. Can you take a pic of the charging port next time you take it apart please. I'm interested to see how they did it.



Sure @Resistance! Here we go. Unscrewing the 510 disc. Left pic has the rubber protection gromet and right picture taken out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Hooked (27/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> IF mods is a lesser-known modder of the high-end mods... but the quality is awesome and they are very comfortable DNA 60 Mods. And they are really good looking! I have a feeling they are actually made in China and designed in France.
> 
> They are side-fire mods and the newer versions have a Micro USB port under the 510 disc for charging etc. They come with two 510 discs... one for 22mm with a ridge around the edge and the other disc is for 24mm atties and is flat.
> 
> ...



They are beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @Resistance! Here we go. Unscrewing the 510 disc. Left pic has the rubber protection gromet and right picture taken out.
> View attachment 215073
> View attachment 215074


Well designed truly awesome mods.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (27/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @Resistance! Here we go. Unscrewing the 510 disc. Left pic has the rubber protection gromet and right picture taken out.
> View attachment 215073
> View attachment 215074


Creative way of streamlining the mod. Nice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/20)

IF Mods Ling with Dvarw DL and Padmé Amidala!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/21)

IF Mods #4! A beautiful stab wood version!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

